# Looking for a show name, all ideas welcome!



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Bateman
Bentley
Bradley
Windsor
Tanza


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shark Bait:lol:


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Shark bait and bentley are cute (I always said I was gonna name my kid Bentley if I had a boy)  I was hoping to keep the 'bait' part of his name, but I'm not opposed to dropping it !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I think about it Simon would sound pretty darned good coming over the PA. Simple yet strong.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I hear bait all I can think of is fish food 

Nothing to Debait (thinking the idea that no one can defeat him  )


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Simon Says
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have any pics of this giant? 17.3hh :shock: don't you need oxygen at that height?

How about Simon Says Watch my Wake, LOL a gator that size would make a huge wake!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a picture of the goof.  
Any more suggestions ? I love the ones you guys are coming up with! I'm writing them all down and I'm going to show them to my trainer on Thursday and see what she thinks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh I think Simon suits him to a T.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Beta

Gazer

both play off the original name......bait and gator


----------

